# Sirius AND Phatbox. Anyone have this setup?



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

I just installed the Sirius receiver and am planning on installing a Phatbox. It seems from what I have read here that the Blitzsafe adapter may use the same connectors that the Sirius receiver is using. Is this the case? Does anyone have a Sirius and a Phatbox up and running? If so what was involved in the install?

EDIT: Install is for a MY 2004 330i


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

mppaz said:


> I just installed the Sirius receiver and am planning on installing a Phatbox. It seems from what I have read here that the Blitzsafe adapter may use the same connectors that the Sirius receiver is using. Is this the case? Does anyone have a Sirius and a Phatbox up and running? If so what was involved in the install?
> 
> EDIT: Install is for a MY 2004 330i


I'm assuming you have the OEM BMW Sirius receiver. Yes, they use the same connection. You need a CD Changer Extension Cable, 84 11 0 150 526, and the Blitzsafe in this case plugs into this cable. The other end of this extension cable plugs into a connector on the Sirius receiver. Should work.

If it's an aftermarket receiver, you need the Blitzsafe adapter which has the CD port and the AUX input. Phatbox connects to the Blitzsafe changer port and Sirius to the Blitzsafe AUX port.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

ObD said:


> I'm assuming you have the OEM BMW Sirius receiver. Yes, they use the same connection. You need a CD Changer Extension Cable, 84 11 0 150 526, and the Blitzsafe in this case plugs into this cable. The other end of this extension cable plugs into a connector on the Sirius receiver. Should work.
> 
> If it's an aftermarket receiver, you need the Blitzsafe adapter which has the CD port and the AUX input. Phatbox connects to the Blitzsafe changer port and Sirius to the Blitzsafe AUX port.


Yes it is the OEM Sirius receiver. So does this cable (84 11 0 150 526) plug into the unused connector in the center of the OEM Sirius receiver?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

mppaz said:


> Yes it is the OEM Sirius receiver. So does this cable (84 11 0 150 526) plug into the unused connector in the center of the OEM Sirius receiver?


Yes, the biggest one below the screw. See the pic below.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

ObD said:


> Yes, the biggest one below the screw. See the pic below.


Thanks! I have the Phatbox on the way and hope to get it installed this weekend.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

mppaz said:


> I just installed the Sirius receiver and am planning on installing a Phatbox. It seems from what I have read here that the Blitzsafe adapter may use the same connectors that the Sirius receiver is using. Is this the case? Does anyone have a Sirius and a Phatbox up and running? If so what was involved in the install?
> 
> EDIT: Install is for a MY 2004 330i


Why would you get a Phatbox if u already have Sirius? if you give me a good reason then I can tell my wife and get sirius .. I already have my MP3 player connected to the Aux input


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

LordByron said:


> Why would you get a Phatbox if u already have Sirius? if you give me a good reason then I can tell my wife and get sirius .. I already have my MP3 player connected to the Aux input


No the question is: If I have Sirius and a Phatbox how do I convince my wife that I need Bluetooth :rofl:.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Question, does teh BMW Phatbox work with the BlitzSafe CD connection? The reason I ask is that the BlitzSafe CD connection is NOT the BMW bu, it is the standard Alpine bus protocol.

As for XM (or Sirius), PhatBox and BlueTooth, Blue Tooth is for phones, the others are for music. Different things.


----------

